# This service kit for 1973 La Pav?



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I have one of @jimbojohn55 1973 La Pavs (twin of @Hasi. Is this the service kit? https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Grouphead-Service-Kit-Old-Group/m-2792.aspxhttps://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Grouphead-Service-Kit-Old-Group/m-2792.aspx Obviously says 1975 onwards, but somebody here might know before I fire the email.

Honestly, seeing that there was recent problem about this retailer not being sure quite what they were selling (burrs) I'd rather somebody on here could conclusively tell me after having used one of the kits. Probably the two men tagged in the post will know best.

edit: Or this one? https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/pavoni-group-service-kit-6041-p.asp


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I personally really rate Blue Star. Can't comment on the other seller though as I haven't used them.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

filthynines said:


> I have one of @jimbojohn55 1973 La Pavs (twin of @Hasi. Is this the service kit? https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Grouphead-Service-Kit-Old-Group/m-2792.aspxhttps://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Grouphead-Service-Kit-Old-Group/m-2792.aspx Obviously says 1975 onwards, but somebody here might know before I fire the email.
> 
> Honestly, seeing that there was recent problem about this retailer not being sure quite what they were selling (burrs) I'd rather somebody on here could conclusively tell me after having used one of the kits. Probably the two men tagged in the post will know best.
> 
> edit: Or this one? https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/pavoni-group-service-kit-6041-p.asp


 Hi, you should only need to give it a grease of the piston seals, or if you prefer just replace the piston seals and group seal.

The thing about the 74 group is that it has some things in common with both the pre millennium and post millennium, for example the shower screen is the same size as the post millennium, but as its stainless should be ok with just a clean.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I tend to buy all my Pavoni parts from theespressoshop and have never had any issues. Quicker delivery too.

Blue star are also good though. I've only ever ordered the temp strips from them so can't comment on the service kits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Blue star are my Pavoni go to and the most reasonable on price


----------

